# Integra DTR-30.4



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello.
Is an Integra DTR 30.4 worth fixing? can't seem to find much info on it.

This one was damaged in a storm. The house took a lightning hit and
a few devices went out. The unit is not dead it has audio but no video.

Thanks.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you get a quote on the repairs? The service shop I have used in the past charges a fee and they apply the fee to the repair if you get the item fixed. In my opinion you have to weigh the units value and repair cost to make a informed choice. Also the units age is another factor to consider. Has the unit been reset? There should be instructions for this in the manual, it's worth a shot if it hasn't might not do any good but worth a try.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the response. No. I have not done a reset, I will look for that in the manual.
I don't really know the value of the unit, that's what I'm trying to figure out.
If it;s a $200 or $300 unit I won't bother.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

No luck with the reset.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's a newer unit,I saw new pricing around $900.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Doing the repair $325.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What is wrong with it?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

A bad main board.


----------

